# I am SO TIRED of waiting for the Diaper Garden!!!!



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

AAARRRRRRHGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There, I said it. This is really starting to irritate me. If it's not posted this afternoon I may have to boycott.







There are about a hundred other things I want to get, but if I get the DG I can't. Then if I get the DG I won't be able to get anything else for a while. Then I have to WAIT MORE!!!!! It pains me to not expect anything in the mail except for the DG... it's so sad to know no fluff is on it's way.









Why is it taking so long??????? Why can't she send a little update?????

Ug, sorry to whine and complain, but I cannot be the only one...







: I totally expected it this morning. I mean it's July 14th after all, right???

Ug... off to wait some more...


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Julie I know just how you feel. I had money saved in Paypal and I kept waiting and waiting. Well I got sick of waiting and spent some. She said after July 4th weekend. Maybe she really meant Labor day?


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pb_and_j_
> *AAARRRRRRHGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There, I said it. This is really starting to irritate me. If it's not posted this afternoon I may have to boycott.
> ...


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

I have paypal burning a hole in my computer pocket just waiting for the diaper garden. If there isn't going to be a july one at all I would love to know so I can buy something else.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Julie, you know I feel your pain.







It's getting old. I even got up early hoping it'd be up. Uggggg.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh, you didn't get the notification? It was posted and sold out within about 5 minutes.

Are you on the Yahoo list?


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Oh, you didn't get the notification? It was posted and sold out within about 5 minutes.

Are you on the Yahoo list?*








*JUST JOKING*









I don't know why I thought that was funny, but I'm just sitting here laughing like an idiot . . . nuts







I tell ya!


----------



## LilMamiBella (Nov 13, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*







JUST JOKING









I don't know why I thought that was funny, but I'm just sitting here laughing like an idiot . . . nuts







I tell ya!







*

I was about to go check yahoo!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

that was mean







ag
I think I heard about 100







just fall off their chairs. Now let's hope noone was :bf or I bet there are a few squished babes.

The














will be out for you


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

, Heather!! That's just wrong...b/c I DO get the emails, but always like a day or two behind everyone else, for some odd reason. I really believed you and was all bummed for a minute there......actually, once I wiped my tears away, I was able to laugh at it, so hardy har har


----------



## mmacdo10 (Jan 6, 2003)

You almost made me go into labor


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Heather!


----------



## JesseMomme (Apr 6, 2002)

:LOL

Being broke is a blessing right now!!!!!
















Bad Heather!!









:LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey *phishymama*, I DO TOO - but with SugarPeas. So, I finally just got off the Yahoo Listing. I would get the message and rush over and it was HOURS since it was posted.








:

Ah, you ladies . . . HOURS (literally) of entertainment!

You know I







you and wish you no ill will . . . just wanted to lighten up the mood and re-direct our thoughts while we wait! Sort of like 'reading' on the jon. :LOL


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

:LOL the







s are gettin restless!

WHERE'S MY STRAWBERRY!!!!!!!


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)




----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I want my May trees and June Strawberry! Oh where or where did they go...............





































I actually am very patient but I want to see July's Garden too!









Heather







, I actually believed you for a second and my chair almost flew from my behind...........:LOL


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Naughty Heather... here's some more tomatoes from me:


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Heather:









Julie: I'm impatient too! If it's not up by the end of the week, my PayPal is going to the Zolo sling. Then again, they don't take PayPal, so I will have to charge it and transfer the PayPal in time to pay the cc bill.

(edited to fix the smiley)


----------



## BeckaBeth (Jan 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Oh, you didn't get the notification? It was posted and sold out within about 5 minutes.

Are you on the Yahoo list?*
OMG!!! My stomach dropped when I read that.







not nice upsetting us like that


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

OMG you are a















It's so funny I just love reading these posts about the DG and I was just














The only other smiley we need, the one where it is peeing in it's pants :LOL


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by detergentdiva_
*The only other smiley we need, the one where it is peeing in it's pants :LOL*
How would you draw that one? LOL


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

You people are just too funny!:LOL :LOL :LOL :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by MamaMonica_
*How would you draw that one? LOL*
What is sad is I have this visual of a yellow smilie 'emptying' out in a puddle beneath it. Then the smilie becomes transparent.

Is that gross or what??


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

That would be about perfect :LOL


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*What is sad is I have this visual of a yellow smilie 'emptying' out in a puddle beneath it. Then the smilie becomes transparent.

Is that gross or what??*
























nak


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Not as gross as the vomiting one!

Heather you are too much!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*What is sad is I have this visual of a yellow smilie 'emptying' out in a puddle beneath it. Then the smilie becomes transparent.

Is that gross or what??*
Oh that is hilarious!!! I bet there is one of those out there... just gotta find it. :LOL


----------



## BabyOsMommy (Jul 1, 2003)

I went to http://pages.prodigy.net/bestsmileys...s/toliot01.htm and they have a urinal smiley (no kidding), but not one that pees it's pants. Not sure how to post it here though...

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Hey Annette . . . those are funny.

Maybe we need to request a 'pee in your pants' smilie! :LOL

BUT ANYWAY . . . back to the Diaper Garden. :LOL

A sad day when the moderator takes a thread OT.


----------



## cassdarrow (May 29, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*







JUST JOKING









*

Roflpimp


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by BabyOsMommy_
*I went to http://pages.prodigy.net/bestsmileys...s/toliot01.htm and they have a urinal smiley (no kidding), but not one that pees it's pants. Not sure how to post it here though...

Just thought I'd share.*
OMG some of those are so funny


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Oh, you didn't get the notification? It was posted and sold out within about 5 minutes.

Are you on the Yahoo list?*
























I've always wanted to do that! Heather, you're my hero!







ag


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Totally unrelated, but I think we need this one!

http://pages.prodigy.net/bestsmileys...computer01.htm


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by abigailvr_
*Totally unrelated, but I think we need this one!

http://pages.prodigy.net/bestsmileys...computer01.htm*
http://pages.prodigy.net/rogerlori1/...omp_surfin.gif Yeah this one is kind of cute!


----------



## aMie (Mar 30, 2003)

I do believe this is the lauging so hard, pee in your pants smilie you were looking for!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

:LOL Amie!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

*AMIE* Where did you find that?? Let us know and I swear, I'll ask for it!!!


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by aMie_
*I do believe this is the lauging so hard, pee in your pants smilie you were looking for!*










:LOL


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by aMie_
*I do believe this is the lauging so hard, pee in your pants smilie you were looking for!*

Now that is funny!!!!








Sherry who hit 100 posts FINALLY


----------



## aMie (Mar 30, 2003)

Quote:

AMIE Where did you find that?? Let us know and I swear, I'll ask for it!!!
I actually stole it from geoparent. I have no idea where it originally came from. Sorry! Maybe we can do an internet search or someting? At least we know it exists!


----------



## Matt's Mom in MT (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*







JUST JOKING









I don't know why I thought that was funny, but I'm just sitting here laughing like an idiot . . . nuts







I tell ya!







*

That was HELLA mean! You are so going to rot for that one, Heather. My heart fell when I read that. Mean, mean Mama.


----------



## Matt's Mom in MT (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cassdarrow_
*Roflpimp














*
Ok, so I read this one, and was like, huh, I wonder if she really means "pimp". That's got to be against some sort of decency rule on the board.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

LOL- so that's what pimp means. I have seen that one and was







! We NEED that pimp smiley!


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by aMie_
*I do believe this is the lauging so hard, pee in your pants smilie you were looking for!*
OMG How do we petition Cynthia for that one :LOL


----------



## Modesto Doula (Dec 2, 2001)

What about a dunking smilie too...?

As in "I'm dunking my Fuz" <-- (cause its on topic)

Or at my house "Im trying to get away with not dunking my CPF that I love but secretly wish was a part of a WIO..."


----------



## Modesto Doula (Dec 2, 2001)

Oh yeah, and I can't beleive y'all paid THAT much for a diaper that you dont have YET...

I thought she posted pics, took and closed orders, and shipped them out the first week of the next month... Whats this MAY stuff going on?? Y'all dont have dipes you bought in MAY??

Im sorry, I dont mean to be blasphemous, but dont you question the system just a tiny bit here...?

I realize she's never been this late before, so I'm not trying to make waves, but I know she has only so many slots available for orders, and she decides how many that is so she shouldnt be overwhelmed... Has there been an emergent problem or problems with her household?


----------



## aMie (Mar 30, 2003)

I think we also need these emoticons (also stolen from Geo)
WASH
DRY

I've got to find out where they originally came from so we can get them too!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

OMG!!! I LOVE those!!! We NEED those wash/dry smilies!!! We really, really do!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Okay, not sure that CM will go for the pimp smilie, but I'm asking for the two above!


----------



## mama2mygirls (Feb 16, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by aMie_
*I think we also need these emoticons (also stolen from Geo)
WASH
DRY

I've got to find out where they originally came from so we can get them too!*
OMGosh
those are sooooooo cute we need those!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

Sherry


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

every morning I get up and hope to see the garden over at the Fuzbaby site. I am so hopeful that it will be on Friday! Or even today! I think I am going to uke out of frustration. I do not think I can even buy but I must see.


----------



## cariadanam (Apr 30, 2003)

DEFINATELY NEED THE WASH & DRY SMILIES!!!


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

nak


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by HeatherSanders_
*Okay, not sure that CM will go for the pimp smilie, but I'm asking for the two above!*
Hey you HAVE to ask, it never hurts to try







Worse that can happen is she will say no right :LOL


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Okay, whoever can show where those smilies came from and we can find out about copyright . . . she'll upload them for us!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Could Lori be on vacation? Maybe designing the diaper garden?


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Okay...a friend of mine who talked to her a few days ago said Lori said it would "be a day or two"....so it could be today! Could be tomorrow! could be weeks from now, but hope springs eternal


----------



## NWmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks for the info, Wendy! I think my May order is one of the last to go, and it's shipping today, which is a good sign for the July DG!









I







the wash and dry smilies!


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by WendyLouWho_
*Okay...a friend of mine who talked to her a few days ago said Lori said it would "be a day or two"....so it could be today! Could be tomorrow! could be weeks from now, but hope springs eternal








*
Oh geez Wendy... now you've got me all hopeful again...


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

...and so the vicious cycle continues....and again, all I can think is, "someBODY STOP ME!!!!!".......ahhh, heck, at least it ain't the crack!!!!! BAH HAHAHAHHAHAHAAHHAHAAAA....where's the "in the looney bin" emoti, eh?


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:

where's the "in the looney bin" emoti, eh?
yes, that is the one i feel like right now.


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh diaper garden, where are you? We've been waiting for you for so long. If you're not up by tommorrow, the men in white will have to drag me away.







Darn this Fuz madness


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I am interested in seeing it, but am not stalking...







They are some of the most beautiful pieces of clothing I've ever seen! I wanna see the next one too.

Just keep in mind that, yess the DG has been limited qty lately so Lori can get em out 'faster'..but Lori also does regular Fuz orders and the Fireflies as well







That is a lot of sewing!


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I think she has a contractor for Firefly.

I'm not stalking, but I sort of wish it would appear so I can spend my PayPal on something else if I don't love it.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey....Lisa you got DDDDC'ed too









Waiting for some chili peppers are ya? What if it's a steaming pile of compost


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

I didn't know that abigail









speaking of a lot of sewing, I am off to sew now that I have had my lunch









k


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I asked if she would have more sherpa and she said she was trying to talk the contractor into it, that's how I know.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm thinking that she also told me that Fireflies were outsourced...of course I can't what remember exactly she said, but that was the impression I was left with. That is why they are so much easier to get...for some anyway.


----------



## cassdarrow (May 29, 2003)

I am really enjoying following this thread. I am still :LOL

Maybe by the time they get posted some of you won't need them anymore.

Would that be good or bad?


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

oh, but cass! we don't *need* them! we







them!

edited to add: ok....I got my item from the playstore today......now, I want my *strawberry*"!!!!!!!!


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Still no fuz...I'm giving up.

Anyone want to join me in some


----------



## ~ATenthMuse~ (Mar 16, 2003)

I'm with you...just watching....and no-stalking


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by WendyLouWho_
*









Still no fuz...I'm giving up.

Anyone want to join me in some
















*



















































































































Here's to you, WendyLouWho...


----------



## cassdarrow (May 29, 2003)

But will someone pleeeeze post when they are up? I want to see what all the fuzz (fuss :LOL ) is about!


----------



## mommytomy4kids (Apr 3, 2002)

I am waiting too


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Tomorrow???


----------

